# Adhering copper wire into wood



## John Box (Sep 3, 2015)

*Best adhesive for attaching copper to wood?*

I’m working on a little art project that involves gluing solid copper wire (#6 & #10) into wood. I’ve tried 5 min. epoxy, but the wire will pull out due to the wire being round and has little or no grab. I haven’t tried roughing up the copper wire, so I guess I can try that. The copper wire is an armature that one end goes into a lathe turning and the other goes into a shallow (3/8th) wood carving. All advice is welcome. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Epoxy will be your best bet, you just have to get the application right. The copper absolutely needs to be roughed up, otherwise the epoxy won't stick, and you also need to make sure the wire is clean before gluing. Give it a wipe with some acetone, and wear gloves


----------



## John Box (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a project that requires inserting number 6 copper wires into wood by way of predrilled holes. Is there an adhesive that might actually bond to both? The 5 minute epoxy will not grab on to the copper wire enough to prevent it from pulling out. I may be asking for the impossible here. :smile:


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

This man does a copper wire inlay in a wood bowl that he turns. He goes through the turning process so skip ahead a bit. He also has an accent so he may be a bit hard to understand at times
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J828cRAcpw


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

You'll have to scuff the wire up a bit to get adhesion, but I would think JB Weld would hold it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used Gorilla glue to glue some 3/8 inch bolts into their holes. That stuff swells up and the bolts are stuck like chuck. I have tightened the knobs and loosened them many times. The bolts are still being held firmly in place.


----------



## John Box (Sep 3, 2015)

Maylar said:


> You'll have to scuff the wire up a bit to get adhesion, but I would think JB Weld would hold it.


Funny you are mentioning the JB Weld. I have a test piece using that stuff that I made up this morning. It’s not fully cured, but looks promising. Rather than going straight in with the wire as I would have preferred I soldered a tiny washer on to the wire end and used a small forstner bit to make a inset into the wood and back filled with the JB Weld epoxy. That might work if it grabs to the wood really well.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

You were getting some responses in this thread, why would you start another on the same subject?


----------



## John Box (Sep 3, 2015)

MEP1 said:


> You were getting some responses in this thread, why would you start another on the same subject?


My bad. I did post that and thought it somehow failed to published in the forum. My mistake and thanks for finding it. Newby mistake on my part.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

We will fix that double post----Members usually hit the report button to let the MODs know a post is in the wrong spot.

Threads merged----and a lot of good suggestions---I helped a friend with a project the required gluing brass strips between some wood.

The effect was outstanding---post a picture if you can get the copper to stay put.


----------



## John Box (Sep 3, 2015)

mikeswoods said:


> We will fix that double post----Members usually hit the report button to let the MODs know a post is in the wrong spot.
> 
> Threads merged----and a lot of good suggestions---I helped a friend with a project the required gluing brass strips between some wood.
> 
> The effect was outstanding---post a picture if you can get the copper to stay put.


Thank you moderator for the post combine. What I’m trying to do is to switch from wooden dowels to the heavy copper wire to support some carvings. Besides looking cleaner I could also solider off-shoot wires from the lead copper that would give me some creative options. This one was done with dowels and it’s kind of static looking where-as the copper would allow me to have a largemouth bass chasing a shad.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been experimenting with CA glue, I think it'll work but I'm trying to get it to bond with burnt wood so it may not work.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mort said:


> I've been experimenting with CA glue, I think it'll work but I'm trying to get it to bond with burnt wood so it may not work.


If you're trying to do that with copper, I can say that it kinda works with walnut, but not very well. Enough to keep it in place, but not under any load. I'd imagine the same would be true with burnt wood, provided the loose ash was knocked off


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Make the hole a bit looser---add some 'grip' to the copper by crunching it with a pair of pliers--then use a two part epoxy---that will hold.

If the epoxy will show---you can add a bit of powdered tempura paint to the mix---black and brown hide well---


----------



## John Box (Sep 3, 2015)

mikeswoods said:


> Make the hole a bit looser---add some 'grip' to the copper by crunching it with a pair of pliers--then use a two part epoxy---that will hold.
> 
> If the epoxy will show---you can add a bit of powdered tempura paint to the mix---black and brown hide well---


Thanks for the help, Mike. I’m still piddling with it.


----------

